# CZ 75B home trigger job problems



## Quick Draw

Ok, I'll tell it to you all straight. I found a very detailed how-to on another website on doing your own trigger job on a CZ 75. I work on vehicles all day and some of the crap I do to some of the crap out there, I figured it wouldn't be that hard. I have given it a detail strip before with no issues, but alas, not this time.:smt089 After filing the sear on the hammer and trigger, the hammer won't fall right in single action. It comes off the sear ok, but it catches the double action part and then will fall.:smt102 The hammer will fall fine if I hold it sideways like an idiot, but I'm NOT going to ever shoot it like that. Now I don't know every technical name of every part, but I'll do my best to check here ofter and answer any questions. My only access to the internet is at work, so bear with me.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jimmy

Send it to CZ or to a certified gunsmith in your area, and tell them to replace the part or parts that you fiddled with.
If you don't know the name of the parts, dissassemble it and take these parts and put them in a seperate envelop and send them with the gun..

I want to say other things, but from your tone you sound remorsed and that you have learned your lesson.So I will stop there.


----------



## Baldy

Hard lesson to learn. I agree with Jimmy, just bag up the parts you messed with, and send it back to the company. Tell them you want all new parts and to refit everything back to stock. Going to cost a few bucks, but that's life. Good luck.


----------



## recoilguy

Wanna know why gunsmiths don't work on their own cars...........Good luck man I can only imagine what a bummer you are going through. Send them to Angus or get it to a local gunsmith for real fixing. When it comes back in working order you will still have one of the finest guns out there.

RCG


----------



## dosborn

Look at it this way, nobody got hurt, it can be fixed and you learned a lesson. I dread the day I learn a lesson like that.... 

I have thought about doing this type of thing myself (screwing up not in the plan though) and have been able to hold back. I always ask plenty of questions first. If I don't get the answer I want or an answer at all, it's probably not a good idea.

Like Mr. Obvious always says, "always hire a professional".

Good luck and keep us updated on how it turns out.


----------



## Quick Draw

Well, I got home Friday night and went straight to work on it and found out what else needed to be done. It seems the double action parts also needed to be filed on to be "timed" with the single action part. Now the trigger feels so much better and my groups that I shot yesterday seem to prove it. :smt023 Even my fiance noticed a difference. I think my next move will be to take out a few coils on the hammer spring and lighten the double action pull.  Don't worry, just a couple at a time...


----------



## jimmy

Is this a joke...Get your gun checked by a professional gunsmith before an accidental discharge and get someone hurt or dead at the range...


----------

